# I never heard anyone play electric bass like this before



## bassguitarman

Pretty nice, I think:


----------



## On Time Too

Even Geddy Lee can't play like that.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Alternate tuning? Gotta be. Open tuning, wound up at least an octave or so.


----------



## Bigj

DE-tuners on all four strings look at head stock


----------



## ComeFrom?

I've been following Grant Stinnett for awhile. Amazing! If you really want to hear a great bassist (besides myself, of course. lol) go to YouTube and type in: Davie504. The kid is GOOD!


----------



## cmc0790

Also check out Stuart Hamm. He's been playing like this since the 80's.


----------

